# RB26 Engine - Low comp no problem



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Im looking for an RB26 engine, preferably low comp but without any major issues.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

zandi2000 said:


> Im looking for an RB26 engine, preferably low comp but without any major issues.








Hi 



Give us a call I have something in stock:thumbsup:





Regards MGT


----------

